# NEWCOMER 's  journal



## NEWCOMER (Mar 11, 2021)

Day 00004,

Hello my friends!!! So today I woke up like this!  so, I decided to edit my journal. I finally got my milk sheep comfortable with being milked! No more crying over spilled milk! Our pigs are happy...no break outs!  But it is cold outside.🥶 only 44 degrees. Better than freezing 🙂. Anyways I am going to enjoy a cup of tea, talk to y'all soon!!

Life is good.


NEWCOMER


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 11, 2021)

Sounds about right for farm life 😝


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 11, 2021)

Yep, sounds normal to me


----------



## Finnie (Mar 11, 2021)

Ok, I’ll ask- what new dog?


----------



## NEWCOMER (Mar 12, 2021)

Finnie said:


> Ok, I’ll ask- what new dog?


A lil puppy. I'd post pics but she's shy.


----------



## NEWCOMER (Mar 12, 2021)

NEWCOMER said:


> Day 00002,
> Before we start...when you imagine a farm do you see someone in a straw hat with angelic animals grazing in the background? Vs. Reality: farmer waking up at 8:00 pm to catch pigs? Or being chased by hangry sheep? I'll leave it there.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm considering buying a cow. But, might not. Might, might not. #Farmlife


----------



## NEWCOMER (Mar 12, 2021)

Also, how tall do you think a headgate for a sheep should be?


----------



## Baymule (Mar 13, 2021)

I have a milking stand with a sheep attachment for holding the head.  I bought a goat head attachment with head gate and a feeder. It’s good for trimming feet. The sheep head attachment works best.


----------



## NEWCOMER (Mar 16, 2021)

NEWCOMER said:


> Also, all y'all who love BYH raise your virtual hand!!


----------



## Finnie (Mar 17, 2021)

🙋‍♀️


----------



## NEWCOMER (Mar 29, 2021)

Day 0005, 

Hey all! So, udderly disappointing news... I have only one milking ewe. no, the other one is not dead, she just wouldn't let me milk her. It was too time consuming. But thankfully my amount of milk has not decreased. If I had continued trying to milk her I would of been like this FOR LIFE:. Also, @Bruce I don't shear my sheep cuz I have so much bramble and once one got cut. Also, prevents ticks.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 30, 2021)

We had huge amounts of thorny briars that we machete hacked, dragged out of the trees and hauled to the burn pile. We have had to go back and machete hack the re-sprouts, but we are winning the war.


----------

